# 2.0T BPY Rod and Main bearing cap torque specs



## Mechanic09 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm new here and am currently rebuilding my sisters 2.0T BPY engine due to the cam chain breaking. I am looking for the torque specs for the rod cap bearing and the main bearing cap bolts torque specs. I have looked all over and do not have the Bentley manual or any other manual that would help me out. Thanks


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

1) BPY rod bearing caps to connecting rods = 30nm(22 lb*ft) + 90°
...many of the TSI engines are 45 Nm + 90°
2) BPY crank bearing caps to block = 65nm(48 lb*ft) + 90°


----------

